# Graze nibble box, any good?



## ypauly (Sep 28, 2011)

I like snacks, I like nibbles and have come accross these graze home delivery box of healthy nibbles.

http://www.graze.com/help/what


Anybody tried them? is the service reliable?

These have to be better than pringles and McFlurry's on my BG's lol


----------



## Steff (Sep 28, 2011)

A thread was started a while ago now someone tryed them and said they were very good I have tryed looking for the thread but cant find it though.



p.s I did find this http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=7561&highlight=graze&page=2


----------



## ypauly (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks steff, you are a star


----------



## Steff (Sep 28, 2011)

ypauly said:


> Thanks steff, you are a star



As you can see ive copied from page 2 of Beckys original thread but of course 1 is easy to find x


----------



## ypauly (Sep 28, 2011)

Steff said:


> As you can see ive copied from page 2 of Beckys original thread but of course 1 is easy to find x



You are assuming I can count lol


----------



## D_G (Sep 28, 2011)

I LOVE GRAZE!

I get 1 or 2 boxes a month to nibble on, they have loads of new stuf now too and such a variety


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Sep 28, 2011)

My hubbie gets one or two a month. Very reliable and very Yummy


----------



## Steff (Sep 28, 2011)

Grr Paul now i've seen the site and viewed the grub on offer im very tempted to try lol.

I think from the feedback you have seen from the post i found and tonight you should go for it x 


p.s the code sacredheart gave back in 2010 still works now so you can get one box free


well here goes all done just gotta wait for my box now hehe


----------



## Caroline (Sep 29, 2011)

I looked at the web site, they look quite tasty but haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Steff (Sep 29, 2011)

Caroline said:


> I looked at the web site, they look quite tasty but haven't tried them yet.



Well I thought I was getting a box until I looked at my emails and theres been an issue with my card


----------



## cherrypie (Sep 29, 2011)

I've looked at the ingredients and with the exception of one or two products, not much there for a Type2 on D@E only.


----------



## beckyex (Sep 29, 2011)

Graze Boxes are fab!!  I have one a week - the energy box which is good for balancing sugars.  I got mine initially using a code I found in  the guardian and i got the first 2 free and the next 2 half price.  Definitely worth a go and you don't have to commit to buy longterm.  Go for it!
Bex
x


----------



## Steff (Sep 30, 2011)

Phew issue with bank was sorted so my graze box is on its way Wednesday, will let you know paul what its like, I like the fact you rate stuff so for instance i said no to olives as i hate them but i said send soon to one of the dips


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 30, 2011)

I am quite interested in this but couldn't see the food I wanted before I pay -  is there a way of doing this.
Can you have a one off to try - or do you have to have for so long? What is the difference between the 2 boxes? Difficult to tell from picture.


----------



## Steff (Sep 30, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> I am quite interested in this but couldn't see the food I wanted before I pay -  is there a way of doing this.
> Can you have a one off to try - or do you have to have for so long? What is the difference between the 2 boxes? Difficult to tell from picture.



If you go to there home page look above at the options one is browse our food it puts them under headers like dips & dippers, bread etc etc.If you use the code in the thread i put paul onto in post #2 then you get the first box for free, if you try it then want to stop you can cancel at anytime.
Your right about not being able to tell the diffirence between boxes the description of whats in the nibblelox is better then the nutrition box so thats why i went with that one x


----------



## SacredHeart (Sep 30, 2011)

I have to say, this explains why I've been getting emails off graze telling me friends had joined up!  I did wonder!


----------



## Steff (Sep 30, 2011)

SacredHeart said:


> I have to say, this explains why I've been getting emails off graze telling me friends had joined up!  I did wonder!



PMSL sorry Becky my fault


----------



## SacredHeart (Sep 30, 2011)

Haha, no worries Steff! Was just slightly puzzling


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 1, 2011)

Steff said:


> If you go to there home page look above at the options one is browse our food it puts them under headers like dips & dippers, bread etc etc.If you use the code in the thread i put paul onto in post #2 then you get the first box for free, if you try it then want to stop you can cancel at anytime.
> Your right about not being able to tell the diffirence between boxes the description of whats in the nibblelox is better then the nutrition box so thats why i went with that one x




Thanks Steff - box ordered for Tuesday and Friday. Not sure if 2 a week will be too much but i have to eat 3 snacks a day - so hopefully will be okay. Will report back what i think and if it helps my weight loss!


----------



## ypauly (Oct 4, 2011)

They have arrived! the wife and i ordered a box each and are allready swapping bits lol. Question now is where do I hide mine now i'm off to work hehe


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Mine should be waiting for me this evening.
Are they in individual containers so you can carry in your handbag - well not your handbag - but you know what i mean!


----------



## ypauly (Oct 4, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Mine should be waiting for me this evening.
> Are they in individual containers so you can carry in your handbag - well not your handbag - but you know what i mean!



They are in little trays with a clear seal over the top so you can take individual portions out and about.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Oct 4, 2011)

Mine should be waiting too... 

Will I be able to leave some for tomorrow though???


----------



## Steff (Oct 4, 2011)

Paul did you apply the code and get it for nowt?

Hope i like mine when it arrives


----------



## ypauly (Oct 4, 2011)

Steff said:


> Paul did you apply the code and get it for nowt?
> 
> Hope i like mine when it arr
> 
> yes steff one free one half price


----------



## Steff (Oct 4, 2011)

ypauly said:


> Steff said:
> 
> 
> > Paul did you apply the code and get it for nowt?
> ...


----------



## hotchop (Oct 4, 2011)

I had a box arrive yesterday.. and I blomming loved it!!


----------



## caffeine_demon (Oct 5, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> Mine should be waiting too...
> 
> Will I be able to leave some for tomorrow though???



well - already scoffed the flapjacks and curry crackers!! 

mmmmmmmmnyom nom nom


----------



## Steff (Oct 7, 2011)

Well goodness knows where my box is got the email yesterday to say its on its way but no sign, saying that have had no post since Tuesday so still waiting i know whats gonna be in it and that adds to the frustrations


----------



## Lairyfairy (Oct 7, 2011)

I had the free box and the one at half price, but I like to do my own really but sometimes put too much in, so it was handy to see how much they recommended.  I am using the little plastic trays to measure out the right amount now.  Yummy!


----------



## Marc (Oct 7, 2011)

Has anyone made a box with very little or no carbs in just wondered??

Marc


----------



## Andrew (Oct 7, 2011)

*contents of Graze boxes*

Hi

I have had 2 boxes
box 1
 Black pepper dom
apple and cinnamon flapjack
ancient foest nuts
fruit and nut case
Box 2
Fuit and nut flapjack
great fie dragon
cranbery anf honey granola
el doado

I do not think that I will have any more - there is a julian greves in Steet so I will get what I want from there   and less often i think

Regards

Regards Andrew


----------



## Steff (Oct 8, 2011)

Well it arrived about an hour ago,and everything is delicious so pleased i got the chedder gorge  m m m


----------



## cherrypie (Oct 8, 2011)

Marc said:


> Has anyone made a box with very little or no carbs in just wondered??
> 
> Marc



Hi Marc,

I have emailed them to ask about the carb content.  If you look through the products, they do give information about what is included but shows a lot of sugars and additives in many of them.  Are they as healthy as they infer in their advertising?


----------



## Steff (Oct 8, 2011)

cherrypie said:


> Hi Marc,
> 
> I have emailed them to ask about the carb content.  If you look through the products, they do give information about what is included but shows a lot of sugars and additives in many of them.  Are they as healthy as they infer in their advertising?



When you do get the box as well it comes with a little booklet and the 4 things you got all have a breakdown of all ingrediants indiviually


----------



## cherrypie (Oct 10, 2011)

I got an email back from Graze when I asked about the suitability for diabetics and if they could include the carb content.

"Although we do plan to cater for specific dietary requirements such as yours in the future, unfortunately we do not yet offer this service.  You can always "bin" the things that are not suitable".

There really is not enough there to make me want to buy one.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2011)

That's not exactly selling it well is it?


----------



## RSVP (Oct 10, 2011)

The word Gimmick springs to mind


----------



## randomange (Oct 10, 2011)

cherrypie said:


> I got an email back from Graze when I asked about the suitability for diabetics and if they could include the carb content.
> 
> "Although we do plan to cater for specific dietary requirements such as yours in the future, unfortunately we do not yet offer this service.  You can always "bin" the things that are not suitable".
> 
> There really is not enough there to make me want to buy one.




They do actually have the carb counts in the actual packs, just not on the website (not sure they they don't have them on the website).

Also, by "bin", they don't mean throw the unwanted ones out when they get them  , they are referring to the process by which you rate the products before they get sent - you label things as "bin" if you don't want them and then they never send you them. 

In terms of low carb things, they do quite a lot of nut and seed type things, which I've always found to be quite low in carbs, are those not an option?  There's nothing to stop you trying a box for free and then seeing what you think.


----------



## FM001 (Oct 10, 2011)

cherrypie said:


> I got an email back from Graze when I asked about the suitability for diabetics and if they could include the carb content.
> 
> "Although we do plan to cater for specific dietary requirements such as yours in the future, unfortunately we do not yet offer this service.  You can always "bin" the things that are not suitable".
> 
> There really is not enough there to make me want to buy one.






Surely it wouldn't be to difficult for them to include the carb content


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 10, 2011)

It would appear that they are selling people what they want, rather than trying to limit the choice to purely healthy.

Maybe they're not fully educated in nutrition and just want to corner a niche market.

I wouldn't have thought flapjack was an ideal choice, but perhaps they aim at a cross section, including very active people who need to pile on carbs and calories to keep going. Most of us don't need to add to our main meals.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2011)

randomange said:


> They do actually have the carb counts in the actual packs, just not on the website (not sure they they don't have them on the website).
> 
> Also, by "bin", they don't mean throw the unwanted ones out when they get them  , they are referring to the process by which you rate the products before they get sent - you label things as "bin" if you don't want them and then they never send you them.
> 
> In terms of low carb things, they do quite a lot of nut and seed type things, which I've always found to be quite low in carbs, are those not an option?  There's nothing to stop you trying a box for free and then seeing what you think.



Thanks for clarifying Ange


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 10, 2011)

I emailed them regarding nutritional information and now when I look at a food on the website the nutritional info is on the top left hand corner of the picture. I have managed to sort some delicious foods out based on calories and sugar content.

I had a beautiful pack of seeds etc the other day that would have cost me ?2.80 at my local club - almost the price of a whole graze box.

They are extremely friendly and efficient when emailing.

I have just emailed to see if its easy for them to state which are low gi.


----------



## Tina63 (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh dear, you got me into them too!  I had my first one last week.  I used the code in the very first thread and got my first box free and will get my 
5th box free.  In mine I got:

Honeycomb Crunch (Carbs 19.2, of which sugars 18g) very yummy
Fruit Sangria (Carbs 25.3g, of which sugars 22.7g) also very yummy
Mississippi bbq pistachios (Carbs 2.7g of which sugars 1.7g) nice enough
Apple and Cinnamon Flapjacks (Carbs 30.3g of which sugars 15.2g) lovely

The leaflet in the box outlines all the nutritional info for everything in your box.

If you go through the list on their website you can discard items completely, so if you really want to avoid the high sugar items that is the way to go.  The only problem for me is that all the things they sell are 'my type of thing' rather than crisps, chocolate and cheese, so I found it very hard to resist and between me, my husband and son the whole box was empty within a couple of hours - oops!  Oh well, roll on next Friday!!!


----------



## Steff (Oct 10, 2011)

Seriously there good, good food and great custumer services i have sent them 2 emails now and both were replied to in 24 hours, I mean come on your getting a box for free if you use the code I put on this thread,so if your not happy cancel it with no problems.As I said the carbs,sugars etc etc contained in your 4 food items you get do come inside the box on  a booklet.
Dont knock it till you try them!!


----------



## Lairyfairy (Oct 12, 2011)

I had the free one and the half price one then cancelled with no problems at all.  They sent a confirmation email giving the web link if I decide in the future to start having them again.  You can also opt to have just a one-off box.  Just what I like ... no hassle.


----------

